# Ozzy w/Rob Zombie 2007 - 2008 Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OZZY OSBOURNE returns to the road October 18 in Seattle, WA for a massive 40-show North American fall tour in support of BLACK RAIN--his critically acclaimed first album of new studio material in six years--with special guest ROB ZOMBIE. ZOMBIE’s hit film Halloween premiered number one at the box office this past weekend and broke all Labor Day Weekend records while grossing an estimated 31 million dollars. 
Promoted by AEG Live, these concerts will mark OZZY's first arena tour in six years in the U.S. and four years in Canada. Bringing together two of rock’s best and most dynamic frontmen in one unforgettable extravaganza, the tour will include stops in Seattle, Vancouver, Salt Lake City, Oakland, San Diego, Las Vegas, Phoenix, Los Angeles, Denver, Chicago, Detroit and more, with a special Halloween show in Minneapolis. It will also mark OZZY’s first time ever playing in a number of the tour markets, including Saskatoon, Rapid City, Billings and Stockton, and will be highlighted by OZZY’s first show at New York City’s Madison Square Garden in 23 years.

Sat 10/20/07 Vancouver, BC General Motors Place 

Mon 10/22/07 Edmonton, AB Rexall Place 

Wed 10/24/07 Saskatoon, SK Credit Union Centre 

Sat 10/27/07 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre 

Mon 01/14/08 Quebec City, QC Colisee Pepsi 

Wed 01/16/08 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 

Sat 01/19/08 London, ON The John Labatt Centre 

Mon 01/21/08 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

For **** sakes, no Ottawa again. Quebec is kind of close I guess... but damn lol. That's it, I'm moving away from this area... Toronto here I come!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Got some great seats for the winnipeg show! I saw him the last time he came through and saw Zakk back in the spring with BLS, should be a good one.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Got tickets to the Montreal show for Christmas from my step dad! Hells yeah. First time seeing my God Zakk Wylde in person... should be good. Had plans that day but I cancelled that shit, LOL.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

violation said:


> Got tickets to the Montreal show for Christmas from my step dad! Hells yeah. First time seeing my God Zakk Wylde in person... should be good. Had plans that day but I cancelled that shit, LOL.


 I would have cancelled my own funeral for that show! LOL :rockon:


----------



## rusty386 (Nov 14, 2007)

*ozzy*

hi folks

let's not forget Moncton NB and Halifax, NS :rockon2:


----------

